# The power of HUMOR ??



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tongue and cheek humor is what I think of when I think of late night talk shows???? they use tongue and cheek humor to voice their opinion and to make us aware of current events???? One of my favorite types of humor is Dry Humor ???? my all time favorite comedian was Red Skeleton???????????? it was LMAO funny, but at the same time any age group could watch it without being offended. One statement I always found interesting is when actors say, Break A Leg???? Another one is when someone says Have a good day????.Asoppsed to what???? The Forum has several colorful individuals, who make my day????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man, comming up we always watched Red Skelton. He was our favorite. I even remember his last episode when he got kicked off the air. Now days that wouldn't even raise an eye brow. We still check out the old stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Loved Skelton. Dry humor brings to mind Jack Benny and Bob Newhart- timing is everything.

I've had the high honor and distinct privilege of associating with some very talented funny people in my time. They've always been my heroes. Being around minds that swift is both exhilarating and exhausting, and the most fun you can have while clothed.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

A world without humor would simply kill me. I even find myself humorous when I yuck something up, frustration is funny now that I am older than I used to be. Besides the more I laugh at myself the more I realize others are less likely to step up and do it for me.

Some of my favorite sketch comedy and humor is Monty Python type humor though, that stuff makes my sides hurt.

If you don't laugh at this, you have no soul :lol:


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Humor is actually a very good tell for myself to judge whether I would click with a person I just met. Anyone that can't crack a simple joke or laughed at one, I knew for sure I wouldn't wanna hang out with them.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I love joking around with people, but I've learned to be careful because of a couple memorable times when my foot ended up in my mouth, boot, sock, and all...

Sense of humor's still intact though


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am teaching my 4 year old great niece the difference between healthy humor and hurtful humor we love to tell kids jokes and watch funny cartoons together.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelYonFanPage/photos/a.235978145664.135781.207730000664/10153340211435665/?type=3

Thought these were funny???? if this offends anyone, feel free to remove


----------

